# Shivers Small Build- Rockscape Done!



## shiver905

*Shivers Pico*

*Mission :*
Grow any type of coral with a limited budget.
--

*Equipment:*
5.5 AGA
606 Maxi Mini Pump
36W PC lights
Tetra Heater

*LiveStock:*
--Cycling--

*Maintenance Equipment*
WaterChange Tube
Macro Algae
Filter Floss
Carbon Pads
Api Test Strips
5 gallon Water container
Buckets

---

Upgrades:

Elos Master Test kit
T5HO-R 12" Retro
9W fudge light
RoDi Unit
DIY Battery Airpump AutoTop off

LiveStock Shopping Cart:

Nassarius Snails x3
Astrea Snails x3

--------------------
I will update this as I go on.
Feel free to comment, add helpfull information, advice, and even hate

Current









AIO









Working!!









Macro









MMM









Cool Shot


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I like it shiver. I would go with one baby clowny is there for the time being, love those cute little guys. Or I hear you can do a clown goby for life.

Anyways GL and will wait for updates.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Seen this on kijiji shiver if you want to consider it for lighting :

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-Marine-Aquarium-Lighting-K-2-Viper-HQI-W0QQAdIdZ204825801


----------



## His Majesty

nice little pico shiver. as fo livestock id go for a mantis shrimp. or a wart skin angler. a watchmen would pretty cool too.


----------



## shiver905

Danny Tanner said:


> Seen this on kijiji shiver if you want to consider it for lighting :
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-Marine-Aquarium-Lighting-K-2-Viper-HQI-W0QQAdIdZ204825801


Good find,

Funny thing is, My 36 watt PC fixture just droped in the water. 
Its not working anymore.

Plus side is i'll have to wait to buy a new light. So I know i wont be able to rush anymore.
Guess i'll let it cycle properly.

If your in for the par38 LED, Id be in for a group buy.
Youd need 4 for your tank, Id grab one. I think if we buy 5 they knock 20$ off each.








lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

shiver905 said:


> Seen this on kijiji shiver if you want to consider it for lighting :
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-Marine-Aquarium-Lighting-K-2-Viper-HQI-W0QQAdIdZ204825801


Good find,

Funny thing is, My 36 watt PC fixture just droped in the water. 
Its not working anymore.

Plus side is i'll have to wait to buy a new light. So I know i wont be able to rush anymore.
Guess i'll let it cycle properly.

If your in for the par38 LED, Id be in for a group buy.
Youd need 4 for your tank, Id grab one. I think if we buy 5 they knock 20$ off each.








lol
[/quote]
I may even be interested in one. A MH light is overkill on a 5g, but if its a clamp on light you can easily keep it at least 6" above the vater to avoid heat and would be good even after you upgrade.


----------



## shiver905

Sym if your down.. we can pull this off,

Bonus is were all from the same area.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

shiver905 said:


> Sym if your down.. we can pull this off,
> 
> Bonus is were all from the same area.


 Would you guys be interested in doing a kit order form somewhere else, They're cool lights, but i don't know if i want to spend 200$ for them if i need more then one. You can find premade kits of cree leds where you just mount them to a heatsink and attach a ballast for much cheaper so you can get more leds for them one.

Also, did you diy for the overflow. The slots look really nice if you did. Most diy slots are wavy because of using a dremel or something


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Sorry boys but I never use my credit card, online especially. The only time I use it is for emergency gas or other purchases in dire emergencies. My number has been stolen once in the past.


----------



## shiver905

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Sym if your down.. we can pull this off,
> 
> Bonus is were all from the same area.


 Would you guys be interested in doing a kit order form somewhere else, They're cool lights, but i don't know if i want to spend 200$ for them if i need more then one. You can find premade kits of cree leds where you just mount them to a heatsink and attach a ballast for much cheaper so you can get more leds for them one.

Also, did you diy for the overflow. The slots look really nice if you did. Most diy slots are wavy because of using a dremel or something
[/quote]

hahah,

The first time I actually took a lighter and burned notches. lol

This time i used a dermel, Just mark it and try to keep it steady.

As for the Cree kits. Whatchu got, Links??


----------



## shiver905

I gotta make an ATO.
Im thinking about doing the old spliced power cord with a float swich.

But I hear thats alotta voltage going threw a float switch.
I know a few people that are running it for some time now.

Its a risk.


----------



## shiver905

Well, 
I finally Decided on a light.
18" T5HO -Upgrade the Bulbs to T5HO-R bulbs when the actually comeout.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

That's good I'm a fan of t5. How many bulbs?


----------



## Ægir

shiver905 said:


> I gotta make an ATO.
> Im thinking about doing the old spliced power cord with a float swich.
> 
> But I hear thats alotta voltage going threw a float switch.
> I know a few people that are running it for some time now.
> 
> Its a risk.


Yeah, thats about the worst idea i have heard in a long time... Running 110v through a low voltage float switch is just asking to catch fire or kill everything in your tank, or even severely injure you.

Dont cut corners and risk all your work so far. Save the 65$ and buy the JBJ ATO, and use a water bottle with some airline tubing or RO tubing and a valve until then.


----------



## shiver905

Ægir said:


> I gotta make an ATO.
> Im thinking about doing the old spliced power cord with a float swich.
> 
> But I hear thats alotta voltage going threw a float switch.
> I know a few people that are running it for some time now.
> 
> Its a risk.


Yeah, thats about the worst idea i have heard in a long time... Running 110v through a low voltage float switch is just asking to catch fire or kill everything in your tank, or even severely injure you.

Dont cut corners and risk all your work so far. Save the 65$ and buy the JBJ ATO, and use a water bottle with some airline tubing or RO tubing and a valve until then.
[/quote]

Well as I said, This thing has a "lowest possible" budget.


----------



## shiver905

DIY ATO.










Float









It velcros right on the back of my tank.









Wireing









Very sleek and Sexy


----------



## shiver905

Very compact. No Plug is a bonus.


----------



## shiver905

Update

Tested my water:
kh 210
ph 7.7
no2 0
no3 0
---

AS for everything else - Im stil going to need a few more test kits.
I might have to recycle my tank, As i want to double my live rock in there, Not so much the Display but the refuge with some LR rubble.
--

I finally ordered the light.
18" 2 bulb T5 HO.

I was thinking about the 4 bulb.
The lowest part of the tank being 8". It might me a little over the top.

Also, With the new UVL 18" Bulbs with Internal reflectors. 4 bulb is overkill.
--

The ATO Kicked in 2day. All I gotta say is awsome. Worked alot better then I expected.
--

Im going to take my time in this. I'll wait over a month if I have to. To get a tank this small stable is gunna be hard.
--

Im deciding if I want to run a fudge Light 24/7 Or on a Reverse cycle (On when tank light is off)


----------



## shiver905

I just started the Stand.
Paint, Maybe some trim Remain.

I wanted to keep it as simple and low profile like the tank.


----------



## shiver905

I'll Show you guys how the ato works.









ALSO UPDATE, TANK is DONE!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Wow pretty Clean man.


----------



## His Majesty

nice job


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

looks great. Whats the paint on the stand? It looks almost like that rock finish for patios or whatever outdoors


----------



## shiver905

CLUSTER ONE said:


> looks great. Whats the paint on the stand? It looks almost like that rock finish for patios or whatever outdoors


Yep thats what it is


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Kind of Overkill though on the stand, I mean its only 3 gallons of water being displayed. I would have put the pico on a desk beside your nightstand or by your computer.


----------



## shiver905

The stand will be next to my desk.

...
I just finised my rockscape.
"Fiji Bali LR"
Payed wayy to much. But I really liked the look.
Then again its only like 4lbs.


























My Fudge is done also.


----------



## shiver905

Dripping the CUC









My tanks taken over by algea

















--


----------

